# Group Barista Training - HasBean Day



## pendragoncs

ME said:


> Really gutted i couldnt get to this one looks like a great day was had by all.
> 
> Unfortunately work and other commitments put a stop to that, although i did consider snapping the free space up that became available on Friday but my wife put a stop to that.
> 
> I was wondering if it might be worth having one of these at an alternative venue, I'm sure there are other roasters who'd lay on a similar type of thing and possibly in locations more suitable for some.
> 
> With this in mind i dropped an email to Steve over at HasBean and he's indicated it could be possible to lay on something similar over there. Now its early days in terms of dates, costs etc but i thought it might me an idea to find out if there was enough interest to take this further with Steve?
> 
> What do you think anyone interested?
> 
> Jason


Though it would be better to take this to a new theard so we don't lose track of who's interested in this trip.

So far the following members have expressed an interest....

pendragoncs

garydyke1

Filthy_rich85

maarten_booij

fatboyslim

benbaldwin

Outlaw333

big dan

Daren

gazbea

lookseehear

Ronsil

ObsidianSage

Danm

Fran

gazbea

monkey_devil

carbonkid85

If i've missed anyone off please post on this new thread.

I'll give it a few more days to get a better idea of interest before i go back to Steve for more info on what numbers he'll be able to accomodate.

Jason


----------



## lookseehear

I'd definitely be up for it too.


----------



## ronsil

Really interested to attend but very dependent on final date

Ron


----------



## ObsidianSage

Yes up for that.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danm

Me too please


----------



## Fran

I'm definitely a maybe!


----------



## gazbea

Looks good to me!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I'd be up for this


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Wow, a lot of interest for this









How are you getting on with organising a day?


----------



## fatboyslim

Would love to try some Has Beans brewed properly!

Anyone thought what they'd want to cover?


----------



## big dan

fatboyslim said:


> Would love to try some Has Beans brewed properly!


totally! When I first got hasbean beans I thought they were shite! Then I tasted it at a local coffee shop and realised my equipment was terrible and that the chances of getting jaberwocky right with s krups grinder and a delonghi espresso machine were pretty much slim to none!


----------



## MikeHag

And don't forget skill


----------



## big dan

yeah, that too!!


----------



## jimrobo

stick my name on too if I'm not too late!!!


----------



## pendragoncs

Ok....seems there's enough interest to take this further.

I'll email Steve in the morning and start the ball rolling.

I'm going to suggest the format be along the lines of Extract day as that went down well....

- Cupping

- Espresso & Espresso based drinks

- Brewed Coffee

- Roastery Tour

- Possibly some stuff about Roasting

- And i promised Steve he could show us a slide presentation of his Coffee trip pics









I'm no expert so not sure if that's too much to cram into one day. But will possibly take advice from Steve.

I'll also push for a weekend again but that and availiable date plus final numbers will be down to Steve.

So watch this space.

Jason


----------



## carbonkid85

Wow. This would be incredible.

If there's a list, I would like to be added


----------



## pendragoncs

Right.....the ball is rolling.

Now its likely using the format of the first day places may be limited to say 10 (read that as 9 as i'm going...its in the contact







).

Now i know the final date my be unsuitable for some anyway but any suggestion of allocating the remaining places?

Jason


----------



## Daren

If you were to put a date out and the cost it might solve your problem with numbers. I'd love to come but it is dependant on date and cost. I am sure that will also be a factor for others.

Maybe put out the date and then if you still have more than 10 people left worry about how to choose then.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragoncs

Ok peeps have some info for you to digest....

Very busy period ahead for Steve inc some coffee thing in Vienna in June but suggested date is *Sat 30th June.*

Steve has suggested we keep numbers to *10* to allow time for one t one stuff.

Now price....i think Steve would have normally charged us a small nomincal fee but they are starting a project to Build a school on one of the farms they buy from in Nicaragua so any money made from this will go to that project. So how much are you willing to pay for a great day of training, coffee and fun at Hasbean?


----------



## garydyke1

Well the Extract day was 45 quid inc lunch , and, we walked away with looooots of coffee between 750-4000grams depending on how lucky you were & coffee hessian sacks.

Can make this date , woohoo


----------



## MikeHag

> some coffee thing in Vienna in June


----------



## Filthy_rich85

30th June sounds good









Would be willing to pay £45-£50 which is the same as extract which would be a nice total of £450-£500 for Steves project


----------



## jimrobo

30th june is good for me. Price is a none issue....well....sort of up to 200 say???


----------



## lookseehear

Errrr Jim don't get carried away! £45-50 seems fair I think - I don't think I could stretch to much more with travel to consider.

30th June would be ok for me provisionally.


----------



## fatboyslim

30th June good for me.

Around £40-50 sounds reasonable for a full day (including lunch?).

Is Has bean in the midlands?

I'm not travelling all the way down south again!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Hasbean is in Stafford I think...


----------



## big dan

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Yes, 30th June fits well with me. £45-£50 is reasonable I think.

Dan


----------



## Monkey_Devil

£40-50 sounds reasonable, but i can't guarantee I'll get the day off work as I'm starting a new job and will mostly be Tuesday to Saturday.


----------



## carbonkid85

Looks like I could do this entirely on public transport! I'm going to say I'm in.

I did put my name down last so I have no problem with priority going to others first.


----------



## pendragoncs

Well it's looking promising....will confirm price by the end of the day and whether its a go or not.


----------



## MikeHag

Have to say, if you guys can pull this off then it will be an amazing day. Just imagine receiving training with a group of guys who have been involved in producing finalists and champions in several countries all around the world... as well as the current world champion! I hope Dale is there when you go... such a lovely bloke and of course an amazing barista... immensely worthy of his place in the UKBC top 6, and higher in my view and the view of several who watched his set. You will learn a lot. Good luck!


----------



## MikeHag

Infact, for a Holy Cow moment, look at where Dale placed (and his score) in the semis versus the finals.

It really is difficult up there on the stage, and they are all champions at that level.

http://scaeuk.com/news/index.php/2012/05/ukbc-2012-top-20-scores/


----------



## pendragoncs

Hi All,

I can confirm that the HasBean day is now officially in Steve's diary









So its on the *30th June * and the cost is a nice round *£50* per head.

And a reminder there are only 10 *cough* sorry 9 places availiable so depending on interest we may need to creative about who gets them.

Jason


----------



## carbonkid85

Good work Jason.

Well I am definitely in. But as I say, happy for those who got there before me to take priority for places. Just let me know!


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Infact, for a Holy Cow moment, look at where Dale placed (and his score) in the semis versus the finals.
> 
> It really is difficult up there on the stage, and they are all champions at that level.
> 
> http://scaeuk.com/news/index.php/2012/05/ukbc-2012-top-20-scores/


I had him top 3/4 (based on what I Saw in the earlier rounds ...but....even Laura spotted he didnt offer any water until it was too late in the final ''what a disaster'' I think he muttered.


----------



## ObsidianSage

pendragoncs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can confirm that the HasBean day is now officially in Steve's diary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its on the *30th June * and the cost is a nice round *£50* per head.
> 
> And a reminder there are only 10 *cough* sorry 9 places availiable so depending on interest we may need to creative about who gets them.
> 
> Jason


Well done Jason.


----------



## MikeHag

I was standing right behind the judges and I think he did seem to struggle to get into his stride a bit, and be mentally kicking himself slightly. Maybe I imagined it. One of the great things about Dale's delivery is how very natural and fresh he is, not appearing over-rehearsed or over-scripted. Could be that some last minute changes didn't feel right on stage. Maybe one small thing just got away from him... one tiny error can really make you lose focus for the rest of the set. Whatever... Dale is ace. As are they all.


----------



## Daren

30th June.... Had to be!







.... I work alternate weekends and that is a day I will be at work (and no way of getting out of it).

I'm gutted!

:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> I was standing right behind the judges and I think he did seem to struggle to get into his stride a bit, and be mentally kicking himself slightly. Maybe I imagined it. One of the great things about Dale's delivery is how very natural and fresh he is, not appearing over-rehearsed or over-scripted. Could be that some last minute changes didn't feel right on stage. Maybe one small thing just got away from him... one tiny error can really make you lose focus for the rest of the set. Whatever... Dale is ace. As are they all.


Agreed, ace indeed.


----------



## ronsil

That date 'kills' it for me, I'm afraid, out of the UK at that time. Would really like to do one of these sessions so will keep an eye out for any future suitable dates.

Ron


----------



## jimrobo

ok I can do that date and price. I am assuming we are probably over subscribed already though!


----------



## Danm

Does my previous "i'm in" reserve me a place? If not, i'm in!


----------



## big dan

i'm in if places will allow (and if you have room for a newbie!







) Just checked train times from Brighton and it's totally doable!!


----------



## benbaldwin

Hey, I'm gonna have to give this a miss I'm afraid. We'll have our new baby by then and my wife gave me her unimpressed look when I asked!!! Fair point though I guess, especially as we've already got 3yr old twin boys!!!

Have the best time though - deffo looking forward to a meet at some point in the near future!


----------



## Outlaw333

It looks like I'm going to have to give this one a miss as I might be in the states for a week at the end of June meaning i couldnt fully commit until the week before, plus I checked trains yesterday and even the sleeper travelling the night before doesn't get in until 11am, im very disappointed indeed but that does leave my spot(if I even had one secured in the first place) available to somebody.


----------



## garydyke1

I can make this , 100 %


----------



## pendragoncs

Hi All,

I've re-read the thread and identified members who had indicated they want to go and *CAN DO* this date and at this moment we have *10*. How about that then









So i've allocated the places to....

-pendragoncs

-Filthy_rich85

-lookseehear

-fatboyslim

-big dan

-ObsidianSage

-carbonkid85

-Danm

-garydyke1

-Jimrobo

If anyone dropsout then i suggest we offer the place to the following users before a general callout...

maarten_booij

gazbea

Fran

monkey_devil

Appologies to those who missed out....but i'm sure there will be more days.

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

You guys need to get t-shirts sorted!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Let me know who wants/needs tshirts an PM me an email address, I'll send the details to you all

We need to make sure we get a pic of us all this time...


----------



## MikeHag

Make sure you PM Glenn so he knows about this.


----------



## jimrobo

awesome!!!! amazeballs even!!!! I didn't actually expect to get in this! Its like a coffee hall of fame!!!


----------



## maarten_booij

Ah, crap! I'm in Norway at that time :S Well, I hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Pendragoncs - Are you gonna PM Glenn to let him know what's going on or do you want me to do it?


----------



## pendragoncs

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Pendragoncs - Are you gonna PM Glenn to let him know what's going on or do you want me to do it?


I'll do it now.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Good man


----------



## Glenn

PMs received , thank you









Really pleased that some of you will be able to visit Steve and his team at the roastery.

Has Bean has been a supporter of Coffee Forums UK from the very beginning, and you will have noticed (and hopefully clicked through and bought from) their banner adverts on the forum.


----------



## Glenn

I am really pleased that you will be able to help Steve support some of the projects he is involved in.

This is the side of coffee people do not see when they pay £2 a cup to their local cafe. Stopping to think what actually happens to the money and how it makes a difference to the lives of many people behind the scenes is something we should all do every now and then.

I hope everyone who gets a place has loads of fun!


----------



## ObsidianSage

This is amazing! I'm gonna have to get my t shirt washed and ready!

Thanks again

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

I don't want to wash mine because I'm worried the printed logo will wash out!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I washed mine on a very low temp and it came out fine


----------



## 2ShotCoffee

Could I put my name down for this too please.

Thanks!


----------



## pendragoncs

2ShotCoffee said:


> Could I put my name down for this too please.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry 2Shot, all the places have now filled. Keep your eyes open though as I'm sure this won't be the last of these coffee days.

Jason


----------



## pendragoncs

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Let me know who wants/needs tshirts an PM me an email address, I'll send the details to you all
> 
> We need to make sure we get a pic of us all this time...


I think I pm'd you my email address but could you post the t-shirt details on here as well.

Jason


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Sorry guys, I haven't managed to get in front of my laptop all weekend. Will fish out the details and post them here as soon as I get home


----------



## Filthy_rich85

OK, the website we ordered from is http://www.t-machine.co.uk/designer.php









Please stick to the same format as the attached T-Shirt. Colour and font of screen name are completely optional

A quick warning - I think we all had to chase our orders up via email before the printed/posted them, it will be worth dropping them an email if you don't receive them after a week or so


----------



## big dan

just ordered my t shirt!!


----------



## lookseehear

Do we have any idea on the times we'll be there for? I want to try and book the train soon to make it as cheap as poss. Going to order my T-shirt this week!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ObsidianSage

Times would be useful. I might chance it on the railways this time.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragoncs

I've dropped Steve an email, I was thinking about 9.30.

I'll be driving as its only a 1hr 50min drive from mine and i've checked and Stafford station is only 15min drive from HasBean so i'll happily meet pickup anyone who trains it.

I've also had the mad idea about traveling up on the friday evening and Camping........Its june so it may not even be raining.

Jason


----------



## pendragoncs

As usual Steve has replied is record speed.



> Say start 10:30 give people who have to travel to arrive. Finish I reckon around 4pm but if it carries on then so be it. For all those who are on the train later we will retire to a local real ale house for those interested.
> 
> Day will be broken into three sessions of A whole group session at the start talking about blending, then three groups will split into 3's and a 4 for Cupping Roasting and Espresso, with a throw down at the end of the day to find the best blend built in the roasting section and some food somewhere in the middle. The schedule is firming up nicely


Sounds ok to me









Maybe i'll camp the Sat night instead?


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm thinking of driving this time so potentially able to pick 3 people up from station.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Steves plan sounds amazing! Will look at trains, etc now


----------



## garydyke1

I might sleep in my car so I can enjoy the ale house!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I'm so incredibly jealous that I'm essentially wilting like the flower from E.T









I'll comfort myself by staying an extra day with my missus, since Dale is at The Attic (Harlequin) tomorrow showcasing his Colombia Finca Santuaruario red and yellow bourbons with Gordon. Should be great


----------



## MikeHag

Yorkshire Dale


----------



## fatboyslim

Monkey_Devil said:


> I'm so incredibly jealous that I'm essentially wilting like the flower from E.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll comfort myself by staying an extra day with my missus, since Dale is at The Attic (Harlequin) tomorrow showcasing his Colombia Finca Santuaruario red and yellow bourbons with Gordon. Should be great


WHat>? When? I'll probably be at work. Gutted to miss that


----------



## Monkey_Devil

fatboyslim said:


> WHat>? When? I'll probably be at work. Gutted to miss that


Tomorrow (10th) between 12 and 8 in the Attic







should be interesting


----------



## Monkey_Devil

fatboyslim said:


> WHat>? When? I'll probably be at work. Gutted to miss that


Tomorrow (10th) between 12 and 8 in the Attic







should be interesting









Hope you can make it, Gordon's quite excited


----------



## big dan

Sounds awesome can't wait! I am coming from Brighton so will get a train up to Stafford as the tickets are still cheap!


----------



## pendragoncs

A place on the Hasbean day has become availiable.....i've Pm'd the members on the shortlist.

maarten_booij

gazbea X

Fran

monkey_devil

The first of these to respond gets it.

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

Who dropped out?


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Who dropped out?


Sadly Danm can't make it now.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

In the extremely unlikely event that this position is not filled I have a +1 who is very interested, a barista from my local coffee shop would love to join us


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm sad we didn't have time for the latte art throwdown at Extract, not that my smiley face entry would have got me very far.

Hopefully we can have one using the SLAYER!!!!!

Can't wait.....must practice latte art....must practice!


----------



## pendragoncs

*monkey_devil *

has taken the spare spot.


----------



## Danm

pendragoncs said:


> Sadly Danm can't make it now.


Gutted. I think i may try to arrange something . That way i may actually get there.


----------



## pendragoncs

Danm said:


> Gutted. I think i may try to arrange something . That way i may actually get there.


Sorry Danm, just to confirm monkey_devil has now taken the spare place on the course.

I'm sure this wont be the last day at has-bean or another roaster as it seems they are quite happy to do these days.


----------



## Danm

....my post was confusing apologies... I meant if i personally arrange the next day, i may actually manage to make it.

Dan


----------



## big dan

Okay so my t shirt got shipped today! Will take a photo when it arrives!


----------



## pendragoncs

Hi All,

I've sent you all message re the *potential *of moving the coffe day to the Sunday....thanks to all those fo you who replied.

Steve has indicated he is willing to cover costs for anyone who loses out by having to change tickets etc.....however this won't help some who may struggle with crappy sunday public transport.

Now a few have indicated the sunday would be ok but i thought i'd check is theres anyway we can get creative with lifts etc....

Can the following users let me know where you'll be travelling from and if you are driving would you be able to offer a lifts

pendragoncs - Northants - Yes

carbonkid85

lookseehear - London - Train

fatboyslim - YorkShire - Yes

ObsidianSage

Monkey_Devil - London (East)

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Yes

Jimrobo

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## lookseehear

I'll be travelling from London on the train (unless someone is driving from London). Haven't booked my ticket yet but it's going to cost £35 on the train on Sunday rather than £20 on the Saturday but if that's the only option it won't stop me from going.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm driving from Yorkshire and could potentially swing by somewhere to pick someone up.

My navigational skills are legendary...not!


----------



## garydyke1

Birmingham - so long as not too far out my way can give a lift


----------



## Monkey_Devil

lookseehear said:


> I'll be travelling from London on the train (unless someone is driving from London). Haven't booked my ticket yet but it's going to cost £35 on the train on Sunday rather than £20 on the Saturday but if that's the only option it won't stop me from going.


I'll be driving from London. If you can get towards the end of the district line (east) then you can come up with me









I'll have room for two more comfortably and am happy to make small detour on the way to pick others up if anyone wants to contribute a small amount to petrol. Let me know if you're likely to be somewhere I can plan my route to pick you up from


----------



## big dan

I have already booked my tickets for the saturday. I can change the train coming back but not the train going there. As I am coming from Brighton to London if I can grab a lift with someone that would be great and cheaper than buying a new ticket. I can probably get to any area of London fairly easily on the tube.


----------



## carbonkid85

Monkey_Devil said:


> I'll be driving from London. If you can get towards the end of the district line (east) then you can come up with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have room for two more comfortably and am happy to make small detour on the way to pick others up if anyone wants to contribute a small amount to petrol. Let me know if you're likely to be somewhere I can plan my route to pick you up from


This would be really handy! I live in Mile End so should be able to get to you okay. Would I be able to tag along?


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Ok, lookseehear, big dan, carbon kid. Haul yourselves to Becontree Station on the district line and you're welcome to come up with me, so long as you don't mind a 23 year old driver. We're dangerous apparently









Petrol contribution would be appreciated, but nothing that much, especially since you'll already have tube costs.


----------



## lookseehear

Amazing! Thanks for that. Probably best if we pm mobile numbers in case running late on the day etc?


----------



## pendragoncs

Hi All,

I'll confirm tomorrow if we *are *or *are not* moving to the Sunday, theres still one member who i want to enure can get there on the sunday.....seems Lincoln becomes a bit cut off on a sunday. I'll also liase with Steve to see what arrangements if any he's been able to sort out.

So if you can do lifts either sat of sun then by all means arrange.....but do not go changing tickets just yet.

Jason

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll confirm tomorrow if we *are *or *are not* moving to the Sunday, theres still one member who i want to enure can get there on the sunday.....seems Lincoln becomes a bit cut off on a sunday. I'll also liase with Steve to see what arrangements if any he's been able to sort out.
> 
> So if you can do lifts either sat of sun then by all means arrange.....but do not go changing tickets just yet.
> 
> Jason
> 
> Jason


Rich could always stay over in Brum on the Sunday and get a lift with me? Or is it getting back on the Sunday eve which is the issue?


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Rich could always stay over in Brum on the Sunday and get a lift with me? Or is it getting back on the Sunday eve which is the issue?


I think its the getting there thats more problematic, i've been looking at various methods and nothing seems to leave lincoln earlier than 9.00. I think getting back shouldn't be to bad.

Rich...i know its birmingham but how about a night at Gary's....you could help buff his expobar, take your shorts and you can make some more semi nude extraction videos!


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> I think its the getting there thats more problematic, i've been looking at various methods and nothing seems to leave lincoln earlier than 9.00. I think getting back shouldn't be to bad.
> 
> Rich...i know its birmingham but how about a night at Gary's....you could help buff his expobar, take you shorts and you can make some more semi nude extraction videos!


No comment


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Lookseehear, will PM you all once Jason confirms date


----------



## ObsidianSage

I am driving from Wadhurst East Sussex, probably gonna go up the night before and find a travel lodge nearby. If anyone turns out to be stuck for a lift, let me know. My route will be M25 then M40/M1 and whatever the best route around Brum turns out to be.


----------



## pendragoncs

Hello all....

Well i think i can say we are a go for the Sunday 1st July. I've checked with all and thankfully all can make it or change travel arrangements.

I've just emailed Steve to confirm.

If you have tickets to change etc then please make the neccesary changes or arrrange lifts etc but if it leave you out of pocket please bring details along details on the day and we'll sort you out or persuade Steve to allow you a supermarket sweep type of affair arround the roastery, maybe all the beans you can fit down you trousers.

Jason


----------



## big dan

Ok cool will change my tickets! Monkey devil will pm you if there is still a space in your car?


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Go for it dude, just waiting for final confirmation from Jason


----------



## pendragoncs

Yep all confirmed for the Sunday. Please make any alterations as required.

I'm planning on travelling on the sat night and will probably camp.


----------



## big dan

Have pm'd you monkey_devil. Seems Sunday's are 4 times the price of Saturday travel, go figure!?

Will post here once I have confirmed all is sorted!


----------



## big dan

Ok so looks like i am now driving up as well due to crappy train times on the sunday!! If anyone needs a lift from the Brighton area let me know!! I would travel up on the Saturday night but i complete on my new flat on the Friday so i need the saturday to move!! Gonna be a busy weekend for me! Unpack or go to coffee day at HasBean? No contest, Stafford here i come!!


----------



## pendragoncs

Well not long now.....

Hope everyones got their t_shirts sorted.....i havn't, but should have it ordered tomorrow.

A couple of other things.....If anyones going and would like to order some coffee or bits from hasbean near or around the time of of our day then it might be worth emailing your order direct and then you can collect on the day and save on the postage. I'll certainly be needing a few bits around that time.

Also anyone going who has a Super Jolly and would like some new burrs, i should have a couple of spare sets i've won on ebay. Other members who have bought them have reported them to be original. I'll bring them along for inspection but they were a bargain at £20 a set.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

What's the whole t shirt thing about?

I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## garydyke1

This will come round quick! cant wait either


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm gonna get so lost driving here...as I don't have a Sat Nav...


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I'm gonna get so lost driving here...as I don't have a Sat Nav...


Brilliant app on Android called 'Navigation'


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Brilliant app on Android called 'Navigation'


I'm an apple...don't want to pay £££ for sat nav on app store.

I reckon I'm gonna use a compass and head south westerly from Yorkshire.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

What, when where?



pendragoncs said:


> Well not long now.....
> 
> Hope everyones got their t_shirts sorted.....i havn't, but should have it ordered tomorrow.
> 
> A couple of other things.....If anyones going and would like to order some coffee or bits from hasbean near or around the time of of our day then it might be worth emailing your order direct and then you can collect on the day and save on the postage. I'll certainly be needing a few bits around that time.
> 
> Also anyone going who has a Super Jolly and would like some new burrs, i should have a couple of spare sets i've won on ebay. Other members who have bought them have reported them to be original. I'll bring them along for inspection but they were a bargain at £20 a set.


----------



## fatboyslim

geordie-barista said:


> What, when where?


pendragoncs is organising but I think we were limited on numbers and think its full for this trip.

I'd say a second round will be up shortly after for other peeps (including yourself).


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> This will come round quick! cant wait either


Nah its fairly straight forward from what i can see.....M6 junction 14 then a left, left and a right.....thats if your north bound.


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Nah its fairly straight forward from what i can see.....M6 junction 14 then a left, left and a right.....thats if your north bound.


Its in the middle of nowhere , in the middle of a huge trading estate. Ive been 3 times and still get lost


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I don't know if I'm going to be able to make this now







Commitments beyond my control have popped up


----------



## pendragoncs

Filthy_rich85 said:


> I don't know if I'm going to be able to make this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commitments beyond my control have popped up


Bugger....is that a definate.

Really don't want to go short on numbers.

If this place is availible is anyone interested in filling? Or does anyone already attending have a mate/friend etc etc who'd be interested?

Jason


----------



## Obsy

If anyone dropsout then i suggest we offer the place to the following users before a general callout...

maarten_booij

gazbea

Fran

monkey_devil

Appologies to those who missed out....but i'm sure there will be more days.

Jason

Just a thought but I remembered reading this thread a while back and you had a reserve list of people in case people dropped out - may be worth sending them a PM to see if they can make it. Whilst I think the day will be one to remember and one I'd be interested in attending in the future, I'm too new to the world of coffee to put myself forward (I can't yet pull a decent shot).


----------



## ObsidianSage

You are never too new. You just need to be passionate about coffee









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragoncs

Obsy said:


> If anyone dropsout then i suggest we offer the place to the following users before a general callout...
> 
> maarten_booij
> 
> gazbea
> 
> Fran
> 
> monkey_devil
> 
> Appologies to those who missed out....but i'm sure there will be more days.
> 
> Jason
> 
> Just a thought but I remembered reading this thread a while back and you had a reserve list of people in case people dropped out - may be worth sending them a PM to see if they can make it. Whilst I think the day will be one to remember and one I'd be interested in attending in the future, I'm too new to the world of coffee to put myself forward (I can't yet pull a decent shot).


Thanks Obsy.....a place came up a few weeks back and the were all offered it in the end monkey_devil grabbed it and ran around skipping with joy. IIRC maarten_booij unfortunately couldn't make it and gazbea & fran didn't reply.

If this place is up for grabs and you can make it i'd say come. I wouldn't say you are to new....as long as you know the difference between an espresson and cup of Nescafe and that Starbucks coffee is really quite awful.

I'll admit that i still feel my shots arn't that great, don't get me wrong to me they taste nice but as i've not got or had any great coffee to compare it too (starbucks, costa don't count as most seems better that that) i still feel they arn't brilliant. In hindsite i wish i'd has some training or third party input early on when i got my Gaggia as to me i stiil feel i need to have that bechmark to work with.....i'm hoping from this day ill come away with at least that. It may be once i have some shots pulled on some nice kit by the pros it might be i'll go "Hey mine are quite good after all" however i'm expecting it be "Wow....thats how its supposed to taste....ok i need to try this....that etc etc"

So wanna come.....it'll be good fun.

Jason


----------



## Obsy

Ah, I can't have read that far through (or I'd forgotten). I have never liked Nescafe, my Tassimo has been donated to friends and I met a friend for coffee today in my previous haunt of Costa and thought even some of my rubbish shots tasted better than theirs.

Well, if the place is up for grabs and the others don't object (I'd not like to interrupt a male coffee geek bonding session!!) then I can make it. Just let me know so I can finalise childcare (i.e. tell mum she's babysitting!) and how long sis it take for your t-shirt's to arrive?

Cheers

Emma


----------



## pendragoncs

Obsy said:


> Ah, I can't have read that far through (or I'd forgotten). I have never liked Nescafe, my Tassimo has been donated to friends and I met a friend for coffee today in my previous haunt of Costa and thought even some of my rubbish shots tasted better than theirs.
> 
> Well, if the place is up for grabs and the others don't object (I'd not like to interrupt a male coffee geek bonding session!!) then I can make it. Just let me know so I can finalise childcare (i.e. tell mum she's babysitting!) and how long sis it take for your t-shirt's to arrive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Emma


Hi Obsy, I've had a chat with fillthy_rich and as he's not 100% sure he can come he's happy to give up the place.

So sort the childcare out and welcome, it should be a good day. I'm guessing you've seen the bit about T-Shirts......it up to you if you get one...if you don;t then we'll get creates with an old coffe sac and you can wear that.

Not sure where your travelling from but have a read back as someone may be comeing from the same area and a carshare may be an option.

Jason


----------



## Obsy

Cheers Jason and thanks to Filthy rich though am sure he's gutted. Saw the specs for the t-shirts so will order it in the morning. Unfortunately I'm not the kind of girl that could make a hessian coffee sack look fashionable!

Am travelling down from the North East (Middlesbrough area) so I think I'm the furthest North. Stella the sat nav will advise on how to get there although from what Gary said earlier, the hardest part will be on the industrial estate itself. If anyone is on my route (A19, A1, M62, M6) and fancies car sharing let me know.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Just be warned that the delivery of the t-shirts from this company took ages and everyone had to chase.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

Luckily I've found a Sat Nav to borrow off someone.

My chances of making it here have significantly increased from 1% to oh about 12%









Tshirt company sent my next day delivery after I emailed a query to them,.


----------



## Obsy

12% is good, no?







Stella will get me lost somewhere along the route, she usually does. Prefer map reading but hard to do when driving!

Fingers crossed on the t-shirt front - if all else fails I'll have to buy a plain white one and make my own!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

anyone with a smartphone you can get a satnav app for free







wouldn't want you getting lost


----------



## pendragoncs

Well a week today i guess we'll all be sat back at home wide eyed and wishing we hadn't drunk quite so much coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim

Do we have full details yet? What time it starts/finishes etc?


----------



## Obsy

Without a doubt! It'll so be worth it though!


----------



## pendragoncs

I think i posted Steve message a while back....

Start 10.30 to give people enough time to get there....projected time to finish 4pm but if it carries on then so be it.

"Day will be broken into three sessions of A whole group session at the start talking about blending, then three groups will split into 3's and a 4 for Cupping Roasting and Espresso, with a throw down at the end of the day to find the best blend built in the roasting section and some food somewhere in the middle. The schedule is firming up nicely







"


----------



## pendragoncs

Just a reminder for anyone going on Sunday....

If you want any bits from HasBean and would like to collect them on Sunday and save postage then either let me know or drop Steve an email.


----------



## lookseehear

Can we definitely not pay cash on the day?


----------



## pendragoncs

lookseehear said:


> Can we definitely not pay cash on the day?


Its likely you can pay for it on the day with cash. Its more to do allowing them to put the orders together on the friday. Plus if your after beans there's they will need to have those roasted on the friday.

It just checked my bits and i running short on a few things....chemex papers, Kalita Kantan filters, 15g VST etc etc and probably some Funky to give it a go.


----------



## lookseehear

That's a point - I hadn't thought about buying some brewing gear (as if I don't have enough already). I'm tempted by another clever so I have one for home and one for work. Either that or a kalita glass dripper and carafe!


----------



## Obsy

If you're already ordering Jason, can you add mine to the list and save me clogging up Steve's inbox. Please can I order:


SKU

Description

Qty

Price (ea)

Total Price

clever

Clever Coffee Dripper

1

£12.00

£12.00

filtro4

Filtropa Size 4 papers

1

£5.00

£5.00

limoncillonatfunk

Nicaragua Limoncillo Pacamara Natural 2012 'Funky'

2

£5.50

£11.00

Grand Total£28.00


----------



## pendragoncs

Noted...will send orders to Steve tomorrow evening.

Anyone else?


----------



## big dan

Sorry i haven't been on the forums for ages! been super busy trying to sort out my house purchase and then work has gone nuts this week (i work for natwest!!) so all a bit crazy!!

My car has broken down but fingers crossed it will be fixed tomorrow so i will be there on sunday!! You can tell i am passionate about coffee as i complete my house purchase on friday and then only have saturday to move!! ha ha!!

Can't wait! Would love to order some goodies but strictly on a budget until i have worked out my moving costs etc!! Would love a chemex though! Am very keen to try one on sunday as i have never tried before but everyone seems to rave about them!


----------



## garydyke1

big dan said:


> Sorry i haven't been on the forums for ages! been super busy trying to sort out my house purchase and then work has gone nuts this week (i work for natwest!!) so all a bit crazy!!
> 
> My car has broken down but fingers crossed it will be fixed tomorrow so i will be there on sunday!! You can tell i am passionate about coffee as i complete my house purchase on friday and then only have saturday to move!! ha ha!!
> 
> Can't wait! Would love to order some goodies but strictly on a budget until i have worked out my moving costs etc!! Would love a chemex though! Am very keen to try one on sunday as i have never tried before but everyone seems to rave about them!


Good luck on the move, I too am going through the same mad stress


----------



## pendragoncs

Hi All,

Just a heads up for those coming on Sat and those with orders with Steve. (Just email mine and Obsy)

Theres no CC facilities so please bring cash.

Also for those who incurred extra costs when we changed from sat to sun...please bring you receipts and we'll sort that out too.

Jason


----------



## fatboyslim

Seriously looking forward to this! Anyone volunteer to take pictures for the group and for the forum?

I could but not a particularly good photographer.

I can't wait for the throwdown!


----------



## Outlaw333

I want to see a photo of your throwdown entry! you'll struggle to top the smiley face!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

might take a camera with me for some snaps


----------



## pendragoncs

I'll chuck my camera in as well, might be able to avoid being in any pics then.


----------



## Obsy

Erm that's my excuse Jason for taking my point and click camera! Am really looking forward to this but also nervous about my glaringly obvious inexperience - I dare say I'll embarrass myself at some point


----------



## fatboyslim

Don't forget your tshirts people!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

@obsy the person most at risk of embarrassing themselves is the one who thinks they know it all, everyone will be in the same boat as you, when it comes to talking coffee with Steve. I've met him and had a chat I also speak to dale regularly, has bean are all about the passion. Don't worry you'll be absolutely fine, you think your into coffee now, just wait until u get back there will be a spark lit that u won't be able to extinguish and ur coffee obsession will go through the roof







Have an absolutely amazing day everyone


----------



## carbonkid85

It's a massive long shot, but I don't suppose anyone has a spare 3 way Group solenoid I could borrow for testing? Its a flat fitting ruby lucifer in place at the moment and I have a feeling the plunger is shot. Don't really want to spend £50 on a new one and find that's not the problem!

Can't wait for tomorrow. I'm going to keep drinking coffee until I hallucinate.


----------



## jimrobo

sorry guys I have completely forgotten about this!!! ok...

Is it still on??? If so, can someone confirm when we need to be there?? Thats assuming you've not replaced my spot as I've not been around much to check so may have missed any correspondance!

JR


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> sorry guys I have completely forgotten about this!!! ok...
> 
> Is it still on??? If so, can someone confirm when we need to be there?? Thats assuming you've not replaced my spot as I've not been around much to check so may have missed any correspondance!
> 
> JR


Seriously.....how could you forget about this?









Yep its still on....

Start time is 10.30 at Has-Bean


----------



## jimrobo

cheers,

10:30! eek! do you know what time its likely to go on til?

don't suppose you have a post code do you for has bean??


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> cheers,
> 
> 10:30! eek! do you know what time its likely to go on til?
> 
> don't suppose you have a post code do you for has bean??


Should go on to 4 ish Postcode ST18 9QL

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ST18+9QL&hl=en&sll=52.376943,-0.807107&sspn=0.023893,0.066047&hnear=Seighford+ST18+9QL,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## jimrobo

kk no worries. Anyone know whether we need to bring food for lunch etc or if theres somewhere we can grab it from??


----------



## pendragoncs

No lunch is sorted......Coffee, Coffee & Coffee and maybe a biscuit. (Nah steve's sorting)

And in case you missed it earlier there's no CC facilities so please bring cash for the day.

Jason


----------



## ObsidianSage

I believe it's included in the £50. I'm setting off tonight, staying over at the Premier Inn in Cannock. Should be a great day, I went on the first one at Extract Roasters and that was brill, a lot of the same people are coming to this one. Can't wait.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimrobo

I am out tonight and have to set off early doors tomorrow so please bear with me if I have a blank look on my face for some of the day


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> I am out tonight and have to set off early doors tomorrow so please bear with me if I have a blank look on my face for some of the day


Don't worry i think there a vending machine where you can get a coffee.


----------



## jimrobo

pendragoncs said:


> Don't worry i think there a vending machine where you can get a coffee.


thanks....I'll bring my own sweetener and syrup.......


----------



## jimrobo

I'm guessing in an emergency if you wanted to buy something but didn't have the cash, couldn't you just buy it on the website??


----------



## pendragoncs

I suppose you could.....but i've not seen any mechanism to select customer collection so it'll include and charge postage.

I suppose as the website has an option to do payment via paypal that could be an option.....i.e. paybal the amount straight to Has-Bean.

Is there something your after or is it just incase you fall for something in the giftshop


----------



## jimrobo

nothing I was looking at. Just thought I'd throw it into the mix though!


----------



## garydyke1

Im still hungover from last night and am about to start a big meals and a few glasses of vino, oh dear!

PLEASE SOMEONE BRING A GOOD CAMERA!


----------



## lookseehear

I'm at a wedding tonight and had a ridiculous week at work. Many apologies for those who have to travel in a car with me tomorrow!


----------



## Obsy

geordie-barista said:


> @obsy the person most at risk of embarrassing themselves is the one who thinks they know it all, everyone will be in the same boat as you, when it comes to talking coffee with Steve. I've met him and had a chat I also speak to dale regularly, has bean are all about the passion. Don't worry you'll be absolutely fine, you think your into coffee now, just wait until u get back there will be a spark lit that u won't be able to extinguish and ur coffee obsession will go through the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an absolutely amazing day everyone


Aww thanks J. Feeling a little more chilled now, just gotta remember everyone was a newbie like me one day! Had a nightmare of a day after my t-shirt never arrived so mad dash to the shops to buy transfer paper, printer ink and a white t-shirt. Hope my homemade effort passes the inspection!


----------



## Outlaw333

We're are all newbies you know, every single one of us. Coffee is just one of those things where the more you learn the less you know and the harder it is to come up with a cup that you are happy with!


----------



## ObsidianSage

This may not help, but I'm sitting here in a pub adjoining a Premier Inn about 1/2 hour away from Hasbean. I'll finish my pint of Old Hooky then off for an early night. Sorry guys...










Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

One of the things I adore about this forum is that there is very little smugness or pretention, there seems to just be a natural equality and every single member is valued. I guess it is one of those hobbies/passions where even those deemed masters by most(thats right Mike I'm talking about you haha) accept that they know very little in the larger scheme and often find they learn just as much from those new to the coffee world as they would say Colin Harmon, Tim Wendelboe, David Walsh, Gwilym, Mike Haggerton, Steve Leighton etc!


----------



## Outlaw333

And Damn am I jealous of all of you going tomorrow!!


----------



## Obsy

Well I'm off to bed. Got a minimum 3hr journey ahead of me and so excited I'm like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## fatboyslim

God I've done it again and totally underestimated the distance.

I'll try not to be too late...


----------



## MikeHag

Far too kind, Nick









So great to see this online forum bring people together in real life in this way. I've met a few people from the forum previously... Eg Earlepap, Glenn, Slowroast, fatboyslim to name just a few, and it really strengthened the feeling of community this forum already gives. You'll have an amazing time at Has Bean, and my biggest regret in not being able to go is not meeting more or you. I'm also long overdue to shake Roland's hand... an unsung, modest hero of this forum and of Has Bean... please say hi.

Has Bean is unique. I don't think the things you'll experience on Sunday are available anywhere else. So jealous!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

I'll totally second that.


----------



## lookseehear

Myself, carbonkid85 and monkey_devil are on our way but have diverted off the motorway and are sat in traffic! Hopefully not going to be late but there's a chance.


----------



## garydyke1

Just hitting the road now. should take approx 50 mins according to satnav.

Nervous for some reason!


----------



## pendragoncs

Ok, I'm well early.

From m6 junc 14 it was fairly straight forward to HasBean. They are in unit 16.

Jason


----------



## pendragoncs

For some reason I'm also feeling a bit nervous...like waiting for a job interview.


----------



## Obsy

Just spilt coffee on my tshirt - oh the irony!


----------



## pendragoncs

Obsy said:


> Just spilt coffee on my tshirt - oh the irony!


What the hell are you drinking coffee for. Aren't you gonna get enough of that today.


----------



## Obsy

Had 4 hours sleep and been up since 5:30. Needed caffeine to stay awake.


----------



## lookseehear

We got seriously held up at the M1 diversion so we are looking at arriving not long after 11 if all goes to plan.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Once again have fun everyone, enjoy your day and although you'll get a lot of questions answered I bet you leave with a whole load too, it'll be a matrix blue pill red pill moment


----------



## jimrobo

Hey guys! If anyone checks the forum.......can you let me in!!! I was a few mins late but the doors locked and no ones answering the bell!! I can hear you all inside!

JR


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

sent steve a text


----------



## ObsidianSage

There's no signal here apart from wifi, update guys?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

What a day! Can't wait to try my blend. Hope everyone enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## garydyke1

It was a blinding day, really really enjoyed it. Nice to meet some new peeps aswell as seeing familiar faces.

I think my *Gaz's Glitter espresso blend* was approx 20 seconds too light, but hey-ho im sure it will be fine as brewed lol.


----------



## Outlaw333

No way, you guys got to blend and roast today? Jealousy overload!!!!

I hope you all had an amazing day and I look forward to hearing about it and seeing pictures!


----------



## fatboyslim

Nick you know what I called my blend


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHa! I should have guessed! whats it like?


----------



## Outlaw333

Gary not being funny but the name Gaz Glitter blend is a risky one! Is it going to lure me in with an aroma of sweets and then do things to my senses when noone is looking??


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Gary not being funny but the name Gaz Glitter blend is a risky one! Is it going to lure me in with an aroma of sweets and then do things to my senses when noone is looking??


You had to be there lol

My tag-line is ''its all about the crack'' hehe


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Nick you know what I called my blend
> 
> http://db.tt/5FOoflLl


I look forward to trying this out...dont expect much from mine...other than 'potential landfill'


----------



## Outlaw333

I will definately be there next time, I don't care if i'm meant to be going out of the country or anything like that, CFUK meet up is waaaaaay more important!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

You guy's need to post pics of your blends in the scapbook thread I started about proud coffee moments.


----------



## pendragoncs

Very enjoyable day, thank you all for coming.

Pitty we ran out of time at the end but you guys had a very lucky escape as i would have kicked ass in the brew off/throw down.

As for the FLUKE i've already had a couple of shots and its not that bad.....certainly drinkable and should get better.

Will get the pics downloaded and put them up in the next day or so.

Jason


----------



## Monkey_Devil

great day and nice to meet people, though I'd have liked a chance to chat a bit more









I'm tempted to take my Bean Flicker blend to Gordon at Harlequin tomorrow







think i stuffed up the roasting though :s

The hasbean guys are fantastic, really decent people


----------



## MikeHag

Monkey_Devil said:


> Bean Flicker


Best blend name ever!


----------



## jimrobo

What a great day guys!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!! My blend tastes amazing!! Maybe I'm a little biased though. I am going to be distraught when I run out!!!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Just home. Jason, thanks for organising a fantastic day. Will have wait until tomorrow evening to try out the Dazzler blend









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsy

Top day guys and lovely to meet you all - well worth the 7 hours of driving. Cheers Jason for organising it and to the Hasbean guys for everything, blew my expectations out of the water. Can't wait for the morning, a shot of my own blend "If girls made coffee...." to start my birthday. It better taste good lol


----------



## fatboyslim

Best day ever! Dale liked my Slayer shot using his brew ratio! Woop woop!

The most amount of fun a coffee geek/enthusiast can have!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Ok, so I couldn't wait until tomorrow. My blend tastes so good I'm thinking of renaming it 'The Mutts Nuts'

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

I present the first shot of 'better late than never' blend:










No dialling in (although I did grind a kilo or so of stale hasbean beans that Roland kindly gave me to season my burrs first), 31.5g from 18.3g in 38 seconds. Bitter but showing promise for tomorrow!


----------



## carbonkid85

Top day. Cheers Jason for sorting all this out and Tom for driving me up!

I was overwhelmed by Has Bean's hospitality today. I basically feel like I've spent the day in the coffee equivalent of Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.

By my count we cupped 16 coffees today and there was no point counting how much espresso we shifted with Dale.

Can't wait to try my blend in the morning, once my heart rate has returned to normal.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I bet Steve enjoyed it more than you, anyway said you all did well so congratulations and I'm only a bit jealous


----------



## garydyke1

My blend is freaking awesome as brewed! I kid you not. Just made a super tasty V60, Super sweet and ultra long finish, complex as you would expect from a 4 bean blend!


----------



## Outlaw333

I told you that you might have hit on something!


----------



## carbonkid85

First shot of Viaduct this morning. No time to dial it in properly, but it was still pretty tasty. Probably should have dropped it 20 seconds earlier, but not a bad first attempt at roasting.

In the cup (to my untrained palate) it's sweet milk chocolate with a gentle acidity, then plums and cherry liqueur. Going to try it in a clever dripper now...

Gaz - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts! In exchange, here is a picture of you doing your best impression of Roland.


----------



## garydyke1

Indeed, I will feed back about Viaduct, Batman, & If girls did.......would have loved to have cupped all 10 blends!

Anyone with my blend....try as brewed in the next few days and as espresso in 5-7 days time..I can take the good with the bad


----------



## MikeHag

Cool! What sort of minimum batch size is that roaster going down to?


----------



## garydyke1

Our batches were 2.5-3kgs


----------



## carbonkid85

Urgh. Don't have mine as brewed. Much too roasty...


----------



## jimrobo

I have serious upgradeitus


----------



## ObsidianSage

Here's a shot of Dazzler. Thick creamy,chocolaty and sweet.










And in milk, it's like a Cadbury finger of fudge. I could seriously drink it all day.










Isn't it just fantastic, how many of us, going on little more that gut instinct, have managed to come up with a variety of different roasts, all tasty. It will be really interesting to see what the guys at Has Bean make of them.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carbonkid85

Just pulled a shot for my non-coffee geek partner who immediately said "oh it tastes like chocolate."

I very nearly proposed.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

haha Rhys! Glad to hear people have had results.

i tried a shot of my bean flicker this morning. wasn't great, bit too toasty haha, but didn't have time to tinker. I'll try again tomorrow

.


----------



## fatboyslim

Monkey_Devil said:


> haha Rhys! Glad to hear people have had results.
> 
> i tried a shot of my bean flicker this morning. wasn't great, bit too toasty haha, but didn't have time to tinker. I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> .


Was that the roast where you didn't quite make second crack but had a really long first? Try messing around with ratios!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Yeah, to be honest it didn't go much past first, but took 14 minutes :s

will try and get it tasting half reasonable soon


----------



## Glenn

Looks and sounds like you all had a blast at Has Bean.

I know you were all made to feel welcome and a huge thanks to Steve and his team for looking after you all so well.

Keep the images and commentary coming. Really great to see so much enthusiasm too.


----------



## fatboyslim

Glenn without your amazing forum, non of this would have been possible so thank you!

Was so nice being in a room of like minded people and extemely expensive espresso gear


----------



## pendragoncs

Well "Fluke" seems quite nice to my newbie pallet...



















Have got a few pics up.....need my bandwidth for work but will upload the rest tonight...










https://picasaweb.google.com/114571833447608786443/CoffeeForumsHasBeanDay010712?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Obsy

Made a brew with the CCD this morning of mine and am impressed that it's drinkable! Brother and sister been and tried a brew of mine then a brew of Jailbreak and they loved mine. Ok, so they know nothing about coffee but hey, big smiles this morning!


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm such a child to point this out but Gary you look like you've just done something naughty and you're waiting for everybody to find out! Mark you look like you are propping yourself up on Lukes erection! While Steve looks like an eager primary school kid in essembly! Great Photo!


----------



## pendragoncs

He's wondering if anyone willl notice him dragging the slayer to his car.


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> He's wondering if anyone willl notice him dragging the slayer to his car.


It was because I knew this was going to be on my bag label : -


----------



## fatboyslim

How will we find out who wins the blend throw down?

Come on Batman!


----------



## pendragoncs

Steve will probably tell me and then i'll tell you that i won.


----------



## jimrobo

pendragoncs said:


> Steve will probably tell me and then i'll tell you that i won.


Did you win?? Congrats!!!

......what was the prize??

I may have a pro M winging it's way.......


----------



## garydyke1

If the success criteria was based on brewed coffee (and not espresso) then I would be in with a shout.

Based on espresso - i'd be happy with 12th place


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary/Luke have you tried Batman yet? Gonna give it a whirl tomorrow.

Jason I think it's your responsibility to find out who the winner is this eve


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary/Luke have you tried Batman yet? Gonna give it a whirl tomorrow.
> 
> Jason I think it's your responsibility to find out who the winner is this eve


Not yet dude, the bag has puffed up loads compared to all the others, what roast profile is it?


----------



## pendragoncs

jimrobo said:


> Did you win?? Congrats!!!
> 
> ......what was the prize??
> 
> I may have a pro M winging it's way.......


No....that was a joke i.e. Steve said he'd email me the results and i'll pass it on....but then i could lie and you'd never know


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Not yet dude, the bag has puffed up loads compared to all the others, what roast profile is it?


Its a super secret roast profile, didn't even tell Steve but Roland may spill the beans.

Try it first and then I'll tell you









I was thinking of doing a small cupping session of mine, yours and Luke's blends. Or just have an espresso free for all.

So grateful to Steve/Roland for stale beans, new seasoned burrs are super fantastic


----------



## lookseehear

fatboyslim said:


> Its a super secret roast profile, didn't even tell Steve but Roland may spill the beans.
> 
> Try it first and then I'll tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a small cupping session of mine, yours and Luke's blends. Or just have an espresso free for all.
> 
> So grateful to Steve/Roland for stale beans, new seasoned burrs are super fantastic


I think I remember you saying what profile you went for. I'm not going to spill the beans but it should be interesting!

I haven't tried batman blend yet. I was going to dial it in tomorrow for espresso but I might start with brewed bearing in mind your roast profile...

When I got home on Sunday I ground that kilo of old beans through for seasoning and it definitely has had an effect. It now grinds 18g more quickly than it used to grind 15g and i think the consistency of the pours has improved as well.


----------



## jimrobo

pendragoncs said:


> No....that was a joke i.e. Steve said he'd email me the results and i'll pass it on....but then i could lie and you'd never know


whoops! I must pay more attention rather than skim reading! Dialled mine in properly today and was surprised to taste a wonderfully balanced espresso! Who knew!!


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> Its a super secret roast profile, didn't even tell Steve but Roland may spill the beans.
> 
> Try it first and then I'll tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a small cupping session of mine, yours and Luke's blends. Or just have an espresso free for all.
> 
> So grateful to Steve/Roland for stale beans, new seasoned burrs are super fantastic


With a name like Batman Blend and a super secret roast profile... Mark is it black? have you uncovered the Legend of Third Crack???


----------



## garydyke1

I did hear you shout "Ive burned my beans''


----------



## fatboyslim

Just made an aero press with Batman...I likey! I can see this being an excellent brewed coffee, just hope it works as espresso.

A lot of the Funky coming through but a really fantasty aeropress brew


----------



## Monkey_Devil

That picture of Luke with his beans sums up the whole day haha.


----------



## fatboyslim

lol I didn't win best blend









one of the better ones though


----------



## lookseehear

Who won?! spill the beans


----------



## pendragoncs

lookseehear said:


> Who won?! spill the beans


I've not heard anything?


----------



## fatboyslim

Ask Mr Leighton


----------



## pendragoncs

Ok, I've emailed.


----------



## pendragoncs

As usual Steve replied in super fast time.

Roland has the results and is going to post them.


----------



## pendragoncs

He's teasing us now.....i can see he's online and reading this thread....


----------



## fatboyslim

suspense.....


----------



## ObsidianSage

thump thump thump goes my beating heart


----------



## RolandG

*The Results*

So the results are in! First off, well done to you all - you were thrown in the deep end with the roasting and did a really good job









This evening Dale dialled in your blends and pulled an espresso & cappuccino of each. Steve, Dale & myself each scored them - and we've got a unanimous winner!

And the winning blend is...

*If girls did coffee - by Obsy*



*
*

Congratulations Emma on a good blend, well roasted! We were all really impressed with both your choice of components and your roasting. Drop Steve an e-mail with your details and he'll sort out your prize


----------



## ObsidianSage

Well done Emma!


----------



## pendragoncs

well done Emma.


----------



## fatboyslim

Congrats Obsy!!! I call it beginners luck









Could we have a reminder of what was in this blend?


----------



## jimrobo

Well done!!!

Would love to know how everyone scored!!!

Thanks roland......mainly for making sure we didn't burn down our favourite coffee roaster!!!


----------



## pendragoncs

fatboyslim said:


> Congrats Obsy!!! I call it beginners luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we have a reminder of what was in this blend?


Just take a look at a bag of Jailbreak....i saw her copying down the blend details.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Emma, can you post on here what was in your blend and how you approached the roasting. I'm sure all are curious about the winning combination (apart from those who did swapsies - they've probably had a lab reverse engineering it since Sunday!).

Dan


----------



## carbonkid85

Good work Emma. That looked like a cracker when it came out of the roaster.

Glad I have a bag resting in my kitchen to try it out!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Lots of bruised egos needing massaging - including mine..


----------



## Monkey_Devil

well done Emma!

Roland, any chance you lot could replicate it for a limited time?


----------



## lookseehear

I was never optimistic about mine! I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in the tasting, I bet it wasn't all complementary 

Congrats Emma, you best start clearing a space in your kitchen for your new Slayer - that's the prize right guys?


----------



## fatboyslim

The prize should be that Synesso machine thats just sat on the floor (repaired if its broken obviously).


----------



## garydyke1

Well done Emma! That roast was indeed nailed


----------



## lookseehear

Mark I've got a clever dripper of the Batman blend here - surprisingly good! The funky comes through nicely and not too roasty considering I spied some oil on some of the beans.


----------



## MikeHag

Chatting briefly to Dale about Sunday - hope he doesn't mind but I just though it would be nice to pass on his comment that the level of theory understanding in the group was impressive and you seem to be even ahead of many who do coffee for a living







 I think that's a great testimony to those who went and also to this forum's members as a whole (well... perhaps with an exception or two







). Makes me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Obsy

Cheers guys! I was just glad mine was drinkable as my skills are very lacking being so new. I agree Mark, total beginners luck (Jason, jealousy gets you nowhere lol) but this is what I came up with for my blend:









I chose 50% El Salvador Santa Petrona Bourbon as the base as Steve described it as sweet with tastes of milk chocolate and nuts with a nice mouthfeel. Added 30% Bolivian Canton as it also added sweetness but some acidity too and finally 20% Ethiopian Sidamo Deri Kochoha for a clean finish of berries with some acidity. I had no idea if these would work together but I really like them when cupping them and I decided against a strong flavour such as the 'Funky' as I was worried that would dominate as I had no idea what I was doing. I do have a sweet tooth, hence the choices. For the roast profile, I aimed for 150c in 5 mins (was just short at 4:39) then went steady away at gas 3/4 to get to 206c in 14:13 which took it just into the first pops of 2nd crack. I went for the 1st profile that Roland described as it seemed the easier of the 3 to try and execute.

Am so chuffed that Steve, Roland and Dale not only could drink my effort, but liked it - it's made the whole day even more special. Am looking forward to pulling a shot of mine and seeing if I can get a drinkable shot from it as I've only had it as brewed so far. Will be interesting to see what Gaz and Rhys think of my blend - be honest guys though please!


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> Mark I've got a clever dripper of the Batman blend here - surprisingly good! The funky comes through nicely and not too roasty considering I spied some oil on some of the beans.


Only oil on the pacamara seeing as how hard it is to roast, not surprised really.

Made an interesting espresso (or two) this morning. The limo washed dominates unfortunately.


----------



## garydyke1

Do you think Batman needs further resting from what you have tasted so far?


----------



## fatboyslim

Hard to say, I would have thought the funky natural would stand out more straight away but it may become more balanced with time. Also need to mess around with ratios/extraction times and also non-VST basket. I'm still going to drink it as espresso though because its darn tasty









How is Gaz's Glitter? Just noticed the bag you gave me is only half full! Demand a refund.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Hard to say, I would have thought the funky natural would stand out more straight away but it may become more balanced with time. Also need to mess around with ratios/extraction times and also non-VST basket. I'm still going to drink it as espresso though because its darn tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Gaz's Glitter? Just noticed the bag you gave me is only half full! Demand a refund.


The glitter is shining as brewed, will give a bash as espresso later on, initial attempts on Sunday were not promising in any way , haha.

The contents should be 250g, lol...if not you got a 160g (sample) in error which was destined for others


----------



## garydyke1

Today I was very suprised, its amazing what 4 days rest has done.

15.1g in 23.1g out in 29 seconds.

Firstly the coffee behaves as espresso , rather than spritzing everywhere and instant blonding. Secondly the flavour. Im getting bright acidty, not sourness in anyway...more fruit than I expected and a choc finish. I didnt want to gag, and actually I enjoyed it. I pulled it at 94 rather than the 92 I did on Sunday and the higher temp might have been whats needed...I will try 92 again and tighten up the grind aiming for a 31-33 second pull.

I still think the roast, well short of 2nd crack (City+ Roast) means this will likely be better (potentially) as brewed, but those willing to play with variables and do some tweeking might get a great shot or two from this









EDIT - Absolutely the bomb in milk, cuts through great


----------



## ObsidianSage

Have to say, Dazzler was a little less dazzling tonight. I've noticed a little bit of oil here and there on the beans. This is certainly a dark roast. I pulled a shot, same variables as on Sunday, evening and it wasn't so good. Tasted what I call a little 'dirty'.

Never mind, I'll play a little more at the weekend and see if I can re-discover its sweet spot.

Dan


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Hard to say, I would have thought the funky natural would stand out more straight away but it may become more balanced with time. Also need to mess around with ratios/extraction times and also non-VST basket. I'm still going to drink it as espresso though because its darn tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Gaz's Glitter? Just noticed the bag you gave me is only half full! Demand a refund.


Ive been banging out shots of Batman today, 16.5g in non-VST, 30 seconds 24-25g yield, . sweet-spicy-choc springs to mind and my God the pours are pretty! Tiger-stripes of the finest order. The roast might be a tiny bit imposing compared to my personal preference, the VST reveals too much roasty-action, however I will say credit where its due, its blinding in milk, its choc-caramac-milkshake!


----------



## garydyke1

garydyke1 said:


> Not yet dude, the bag has puffed up loads compared to all the others, what roast profile is it?


so come on spill the beans, so to speak


----------



## garydyke1

carbonkid85 said:


> Just pulled a shot for my non-coffee geek partner who immediately said "oh it tastes like chocolate."
> 
> I very nearly proposed.


Ive been pulling this 18g in a non-VST, 26-27 seconds for 25g output. Very easy to work with. Thick chocolate and nuts plain and simple, very nice mouthfeel. Sorry to say the roast is beyond my preference (I think you know this) , whereas in Milk this shines, offsets the sweet milk, Laura found this delicous. Ive had much much worse from supposed professional coffee roasters!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> so come on spill the beans, so to speak


You did remember correctly, when you saw me straight after roasting I thought I'd burnt them to buggery. My plan was to full blast it past first crack then slow it down and ease into first cracks of second but I accidentally over egged it and suddenly found myself into second crack. It was basically full power 8 minute roast







It was however not quite as dark as I thought it would be and Roland assured me I hadn't burnt it. It does make tasty espresso but there just isn't enough of the huge pacamara beans in each 15g dose for it to impart enough flavour









I'll bust out Gaz's Glitter possibly tomorrow and see what tasty fruity treats it has to offer.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> You did remember correctly, when you saw me straight after roasting I thought I'd burnt them to buggery. My plan was to full blast it past first crack then slow it down and ease into first cracks of second but I accidentally over egged it and suddenly found myself into second crack. It was basically full power 8 minute roast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was however not quite as dark as I thought it would be and Roland assured me I hadn't burnt it. It does make tasty espresso but there just isn't enough of the huge pacamara beans in each 15g dose for it to impart enough flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I*'ll bust out Gaz's Glitter possibly tomorrow and see what tasty fruity treats it has to offer*.


Try pourover first to gauge where it needs to be as espresso (other than in the bin)


----------



## jimrobo

Since I've been back it seems the smallest tip ever from dale has made a massive difference to my coffee. Basically I was over dosing my 18g vst basket without realising. Since taking the metal guard out of the portafilter and weighing the thing properly I have been making some amazing coffees! Who knew picking up something so small would make a huge difference!! I feel kind of stupid now knowing that all this time I've been making a basic mistake!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Obsy said:


> Cheers guys! I was just glad mine was drinkable as my skills are very lacking being so new. I agree Mark, total beginners luck (Jason, jealousy gets you nowhere lol) but this is what I came up with for my blend:
> 
> View attachment 1308
> 
> 
> I chose 50% El Salvador Santa Petrona Bourbon as the base as Steve described it as sweet with tastes of milk chocolate and nuts with a nice mouthfeel. Added 30% Bolivian Canton as it also added sweetness but some acidity too and finally 20% Ethiopian Sidamo Deri Kochoha for a clean finish of berries with some acidity. I had no idea if these would work together but I really like them when cupping them and I decided against a strong flavour such as the 'Funky' as I was worried that would dominate as I had no idea what I was doing. I do have a sweet tooth, hence the choices. For the roast profile, I aimed for 150c in 5 mins (was just short at 4:39) then went steady away at gas 3/4 to get to 206c in 14:13 which took it just into the first pops of 2nd crack. I went for the 1st profile that Roland described as it seemed the easier of the 3 to try and execute.
> 
> Am so chuffed that Steve, Roland and Dale not only could drink my effort, but liked it - it's made the whole day even more special. Am looking forward to pulling a shot of mine and seeing if I can get a drinkable shot from it as I've only had it as brewed so far. Will be interesting to see what Gaz and Rhys think of my blend - be honest guys though please!


Emma your blend is LUSH. The smell when opening the bag is akin to a professional Has Bean offering. Only had time to dial it in really, in my new 18g VST, but safe to say Laura really enjoyed it as a Flat white yesterday. Really easy going - sweet, chocolatey with balanced acidity. Will play a bit more later.

Did you get a good prize?


----------



## MikeHag

Gary, received the glitter today







))) machine heating up... brewers at the ready...


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Gary, received the glitter today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))) machine heating up... brewers at the ready...


Oh no...I hope you dont die....hehe


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I opened Gaz's Glitter just now and ran some through the Preciso. It is definitely very light and has an interesting smell.

Would you be insulted if I didn't try it as espresso lol. Going to use it as a 30g pour over tomorrow (double dose for me due to 5am wake up).

Did you drop the roast temp during first? Do you remember total roast time?


----------



## carbonkid85

Gaz - tried yours today at work. Made a clever dripper pretty coarse and it was tasty enough. Might try it a little finer tomorrow and see what else I can get out of it.

Not something I'd have as espresso, but a perfectly drinkable and interesting brewed!


----------



## carbonkid85

Emma - it's absolutely because I'm getting used to a new grinder, but I'm really struggling to dial yours in. Frustrating cos it clearly has loads of potential. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll get a better shot!


----------



## Outlaw333

I have been playing with gaz's glitter for a couple of days now in various brewers and I will proudly say I really like it! I haven't tried it for espresso as the nasty smell from Silvias group head has got worse and she has developed a strange vibration that she never had before!

My opinion is that for somebody with no roasting or blending experience it is a very impressive coffee! The 4 part blend was a risky move and while there are a few flavour clashes I think it generally works pretty well, there is alot going on in the cup as one would imagine, flavours just seem to come in from all directions, you get milk chocolate up front and a little nuttiness, then fruits and berries start hitting you followed by some real interesting florals, I also find a flavour appears out of nowhere when it cools of those pink and blue cola bottle shaped sweets you find in pick n' mix! All in all though a perfectly pleasent coffee that I genuinely enjoy drinking.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I opened Gaz's Glitter just now and ran some through the Preciso. It is definitely very light and has an interesting smell.
> 
> Would you be insulted if I didn't try it as espresso lol. Going to use it as a 30g pour over tomorrow (double dose for me due to 5am wake up).
> 
> Did you drop the roast temp during first? Do you remember total roast time?


Offended - not at all, its only a bit of fun.

The roast was 150 in 5 mins, 185 in 9 mins and a very slow creep up to 12 mins ish and then dropped quite a way before 2nd crack. I didnt get what i wanted but was scared of taking it too far and ending up with carbon


----------



## garydyke1

carbonkid85 said:


> Gaz - tried yours today at work. Made a clever dripper pretty coarse and it was tasty enough. Might try it a little finer tomorrow and see what else I can get out of it.
> 
> Not something I'd have as espresso, but a perfectly drinkable and interesting brewed!


Lighter roast - harder to extract, go a little finer.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

having pulled shots of Bean Flicker, followed by brewed , here are the tasting notes:

Aroma of nicotine, deep flavors of charcoal and earwax, lump of coal dipped in cow pat (but in a bad way).

good for espresso? no

good brewed? no

good for compost? might kill your crop

best described as "offensive to all 5 tastes".


----------



## lookseehear

Haha - love it! How far did you take the roast, 3rd crack?


----------



## garydyke1

so thats why the alarm was going off!!!


----------



## big dan

Sorry for the late reply! Thanks for a great day everyone and all the guys at hasbean were brilliant! Don't have Internet at my new gaff or any phone signal! Arghh! Been really enjoying my blend! I actually chose a similar blend to Emma with the petrona base and canton but I put a little funky in there and it may have just been too much! Big dans magic beans were obviously just a little too funky to win first place!

If anyone wants a sample of my beans please let me know and I will happily send you some


----------



## carbonkid85

Gaz - looks like it's going to be a late one at work tonight (138 job applications to go through before I can leave...) so thought I'd have another go at Gaz's Glitter. Ground it a couple of clicks finer this time for my CCD and it has really come alive.

It's hard to say exactly why because there is so much going on in the cup! Really pleasing acidity, but subtle hazelnuts in there somewhere. I tried two different brew times, the shorter of which produced some interesting floral notes.

I absolutely get what Outlaw was saying about the cola bottles too!

Not a bad effort at all. I dare say I might even buy that every so often for a bit of a bonkers brewed coffee.


----------



## MikeHag

I will happily sample beans if they would otherwise go bad, but I have lots to get thru anyway right now so dont feel obliged


----------



## Monkey_Devil

lookseehear said:


> Haha - love it! How far did you take the roast, 3rd crack?


Haha i wish, it would probably taste better! Only got just past first crack after 14 and a half minutes lol


----------



## fatboyslim

Monkey_Devil said:


> Haha i wish, it would probably taste better! Only got just past first crack after 14 and a half minutes lol


Ha I remember me thinking those cracks must be into second and Roland was like that was first he he!

Gary interesting flavours in my pourover of Glitter this morning. Couldn't quite pin it down as it was 5am but it did a fine job waking me up.

If you have any Batman left trying brewing it at 93.5-94 degrees. Pulled a shot without flushing this afternoon and had an extremely tasty shot followed by a choc-tastic flat white.

Definitely suits a slightly warmer brew temp.


----------



## garydyke1

big dan said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Thanks for a great day everyone and all the guys at hasbean were brilliant! Don't have Internet at my new gaff or any phone signal! Arghh! Been really enjoying my blend! I actually chose a similar blend to Emma with the petrona base and canton but I put a little funky in there and it may have just been too much! Big dans magic beans were obviously just a little too funky to win first place!
> 
> If anyone wants a sample of my beans please let me know and I will happily send you some


From memory your roast looked pretty darn good, sure send me some ! Sadly I cannot return the favour as im down to my last 200g of the Glitter : (


----------



## garydyke1

big dan said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Thanks for a great day everyone and all the guys at hasbean were brilliant! Don't have Internet at my new gaff or any phone signal! Arghh! Been really enjoying my blend! I actually chose a similar blend to Emma with the petrona base and canton but I put a little funky in there and it may have just been too much! Big dans magic beans were obviously just a little too funky to win first place!
> 
> If anyone wants a sample of my beans please let me know and I will happily send you some


From memory your roast looked pretty darn good, sure send me some ! Sadly I cannot return the favour as im down to my last 200g of the Glitter : (


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Ha I remember me thinking those cracks must be into second and Roland was like that was first he he!
> 
> Gary interesting flavours in my pourover of Glitter this morning. Couldn't quite pin it down as it was 5am but it did a fine job waking me up.
> 
> If you have any Batman left trying brewing it at 93.5-94 degrees. Pulled a shot without flushing this afternoon and had an extremely tasty shot followed by a choc-tastic flat white.
> 
> Definitely suits a slightly warmer brew temp.


What extraction ratio and time are you finding the Batman best? I shy away from high brew temps with beans past 2nd crack, I dont know why. Willing to try it at 94 tho for sure


----------



## fatboyslim

Had good results at 1.57 all the way upto 1.62. Definitely pulling it short but after more shots today, this coffee shines at a higher brewing temperature.

It becomes extremely balanced and tasty. Slightly cooler (i.e. too long a flush) and it becomes sour and full acidity.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Had good results at 1.57 all the way upto 1.62. Definitely pulling it short but after more shots today, this coffee shines at a higher brewing temperature.
> 
> It becomes extremely balanced and tasty. Slightly cooler (i.e. too long a flush) and it becomes sour and full acidity.


Cool. 25 seconds, 38, 32 ?


----------



## fatboyslim

I know the first shot was about 25 seconds and this was the best for me.

Second shot was good and was probably closer to 28 and was still good but didn't have the intensity of the first (but that might be due to feeling ever so slightly cooler).

Fire up brewtus with his shiny blue PID and report back!


----------



## lookseehear

I finished my batman a couple of days ago. Just got it dialled in for my lever, got one fantastic shot and then it was gone! Shame my blend is so bad, I think I stalled the roast :-(


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I know the first shot was about 25 seconds and this was the best for me.
> 
> Second shot was good and was probably closer to 28 and was still good but didn't have the intensity of the first (but that might be due to feeling ever so slightly cooler).
> 
> Fire up brewtus with his shiny blue PID and report back!


I found 94 to produce bitter results at both 25 seconds and 33 seconds with 1.6 ratio , so dropped back down to 92 and pulled 25g from 18 in 27 seconds. This was the best shot & as stock was low I repeated the effort and turned it into a flat white (as per Freepour friday pic) it was delicous . Caramac aftertaste again


----------



## Obsy

garydyke1 said:


> Emma your blend is LUSH. The smell when opening the bag is akin to a professional Has Bean offering. Only had time to dial it in really, in my new 18g VST, but safe to say Laura really enjoyed it as a Flat white yesterday.  Really easy going - sweet, chocolatey with balanced acidity. Will play a bit more later.
> 
> Did you get a good prize?


Wow, thanks Gaz. Means a lot to know you could drink it! Got a fab prize I have to say, lots of Hasbean goodies but the best by a mile is the Reg Barber tamper (in red of course!) which stands pride of place on my coffee bar!








Apologies for not commenting much recently - life just went all hectic but alas I'm back. I'm enjoying Gaz's Glitter in the CCD as my during the day coffee and a few guests have commented on how clean it tastes. I pulled a shot with it this morning, needs some more tweaking but it was enjoyable in milk - didn't get many flavours jumping at me but milk often masks them. Will have another play about tonight/tomorrow. Rhys, your blend is a little too dark for me I gotta admit and I can taste the roasty flavours. However, my mate loves it so it's certainly not going to waste!


----------



## garydyke1

Wicked prize, well deserved


----------



## lookseehear

What a great prize - props to Steve and Hasbean!


----------



## jimrobo

that is a cool prize! I have tamper jealousy!!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

What an incredibly generous prize, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## fatboyslim

Fantastic prizes! I think I'd like to be sponsored by Has Bean just generally.

Has Bean Porsche can be my company car (like Steve's)

Serious question, should I contact Hoffman to organise the Square Mile chapter of our roastery crawl (like a pub crawl but with no alcohol)?


----------



## lookseehear

That would be amazing - not least because its in London!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Fantastic prizes! I think I'd like to be sponsored by Has Bean just generally.
> 
> Has Bean Porsche can be my company car (like Steve's)
> 
> Serious question, should I contact Hoffman to organise the Square Mile chapter of our roastery crawl (like a pub crawl but with no alcohol)?


The alcohol can come after, or else im out !


----------



## beebah

Wow, you guys get round some really cool places! If you do get round to square mile I would definitely be interested in joining you, provided there's enough space!


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> Fantastic prizes! I think I'd like to be sponsored by Has Bean just generally.
> 
> Has Bean Porsche can be my company car (like Steve's)
> 
> Serious question, should I contact Hoffman to organise the Square Mile chapter of our roastery crawl (like a pub crawl but with no alcohol)?


Yes Mark I think that is a very good Idea! Not to mention It's your turn to organise! I'm frothing at the gash already!


----------



## Monkey_Devil

wow what a prize! well done









I'm well up for another day at other square mile!


----------



## Obsy

Cheers guys. I'd love to go to Square Mile if you'd have me back!


----------



## Earlepap

Count me in for Square Mile.


----------



## pendragoncs

If sq mile is a possibility then might be worth starting a new thread.


----------



## pendragoncs

Should also add I'd be interested. Dependant on cost , date etc.


----------



## pendragoncs

Oh what a sad day yesterday.....the last of my Fluke used...









But wait what did i find in the back of my bean cuppard this morning......only another 1KG of FLUKE.......probably getting a bit past its prime.....but is drinkable so will do me for a couple if weeks.


----------

